# Good trade or not?



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

in my opinion no. you should get a pearson z34. it is the best bow i have ever shot in my life.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know to much about the drenalin but the black ice is a very nice shooting bow. Smooth on the draw and the shot the speed raiting is 310-318 that is pretty good for a solocam


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Your probably better off with the drenalin over a diamond. If you have your heart set on getting rid of the drenalin, I'd look into the classifieds for some 09 bowtechs. Or even the new hoyts if you want.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Go and shoot them side by side, thats the only way you will ever tell if its a trade you will be happy with.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have decided (I think) to get a nitrous, add a lizard tounge and a set of doinkers or postens and my sure loc to make my target bow. What do you all think?


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i would have stayed with a drenalin : ) i enjoy mine next thing id go to is a hoyt... but i like mathews


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Now I have another question, should I get another AM 35 or should I get a AM 32?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Personal preferance, personal preferance, personal preferance.........

Smaller is smaller, but not as stable at longer distances.........


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i would sell that drenalen and get a hoyt target bow off the classifieds


----------



## turkeyslinger (Feb 28, 2009)

well either way youre gonna put money in to your bow,theres always gonna be a new rest or better sights.so which bow would you rather have?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

black ice would make for an awesome target bow and a good back up hunting bow also the grip is nice on it hand shock isnt min but with a big target stab there will be nothing. 
Well how well they shoots is all up to you
AM 32 the shorter ata bows aren't the greatest target bows


----------

